
The day after tomorrow: When ad blockers and GDPR kill all adtech and martech - sbachman
http://www.thedrum.com/opinion/2017/10/17/the-day-after-tomorrow-when-ad-blockers-and-gdpr-kill-all-adtech-and-martech
======
berbec
Very interesting. How will this affect US-based companies that do business in
the EU, I wonder. Will they have different subsets of adverts and scripts that
depend on IP-based geo-location? Or will they just opt out.

